# Lola's best friend has had a makeover too!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This poor doggy was a Christmas present for Lola from House of Paws.. Lasted 5 minutes before an ear was off and his stuffing was all pulled out! Dear oh dear.. So I have taken out the remainder of the stuffing and sewn him all back together. Now he's the perfect stuffingless squeaky toy! Won't be going to House of Paws again!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

He looks in pretty good nic to me 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> He looks in pretty good nic to me
> 
> xxx


Doesn't he just! Lucky boy!


----------

